

MI6 chief's details on Facebook - stuartk
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/8134807.stm

======
3dFlatLander
"It's distressing and worrying therefore that these sorts of details should be
appearing in the public domain."

I'm more concerned about the information that's thought to be private.
Remember the Palin email incident? That guy just googled the answers to her
password reset questions.

These things will be thought of as the 21st century's "lost briefcase."

------
staunch
Jeez. If foreign spies need Facebook to find his address I don't think he has
anything to worry about.

~~~
redorb
"cheif" - by his name lets you know he ain't doing anything but shaking hands
and recruiting.

------
gaius
It makes me laugh, all these movies like _Bourne Identity_ or the _James Bond_
franchise or TV shows like _X-files_ or _Spooks_ where governments and
intelligence agencies are made out to be a powerful and capable (if sometimes
malevolent) entity. The reality is that any (Western) intelligence agency
couldn't spy their way out of a wet paper bag.

And this is hardly the first highly public breach... MI6 staffers are
notorious for leaving unencrypted laptops on trains or in taxis. But as an
ordinary UK citizen, under the New Liebour government, I'm relieved that
they're so completely incompetent.

------
Bjoern
The main idea of the article, namely wasting tax payers money (1), is probably
the most interesting thing.

Regarding security, sure foreign spies don't need that kind of information.
But how about the average "joe" who holds a grudge against him, who just wants
to "scare" him a little bit?

(1)

"A great deal of taxpayers' money has been spent over the past several decades
making sure he and his family are protected from security compromises. Well,
it doesn't seem to be very relevant anymore, does it?"

------
Bjoern
Much more information on this topic including video and the alleged photos can
be found here:

[http://www.mailonsunday.co.uk/news/article-1197562/MI6-chief...](http://www.mailonsunday.co.uk/news/article-1197562/MI6-chief-
blows-cover-wifes-Facebook-account-reveals-family-holidays-showbiz-friends-
links-David-Irving.html#)

------
dtf
Ooh... scary biscuits! Al-qaeda could poke him. This is just the Tories trying
to sound tech-savvy by noting that his missus hadn't changed her privacy
settings. So what? I haven't changed my privacy settings. Was it top-secret or
classified information? No.

